# Keeping Viatnamese Rainbow Millipedes



## Ritzman (Sep 17, 2008)

Does any keep/breed these beautiful millipedes? I have been looking into getting these for quite some time know. If any of you keep them, can you post pics of your set-ups and of your 'pedes *PLEASE*? And give me some info on how _YOU _ keep yours

How fast is there growth rate?

They are a communal species or not? If so, how many adults in a 20gal long?

High humidy/temps?

Any advice is greatly greatly appreciated. 
I tried looking for care sheets and whatnot but just got general, broad advice.

_ I figured I asked the wise ones on this forum because someone here has to have them or at least had them before_.

                                                   Thanks, Miguel aka Mike


----------



## Quixtar (Sep 18, 2008)

Ritzman said:


> Does any keep/breed these beautiful millipedes? I have been looking into getting these for quite some time know. If any of you keep them, can you post pics of your set-ups and of your 'pedes *PLEASE*? And give me some info on how _YOU _ keep yours
> 
> How fast is there growth rate?
> 
> ...



They have a relatively slow growth rate and are communal. You could fit a nice number of them in a 20 gal, just as long as they don't seem crowded. Keep temperatures in the low 70s and humidity high ~70%+. They don't eat fruits and vegetables, so leaf mulch is sufficient.


----------



## MissMaaM (Sep 20, 2008)

I have had 4 of them for nearly a month now.  I got them at about an inch long, and to my surprise they have already reached about 1 1/2 inches long.  Although I've read that they are difficult to keep, my experiences have been otherwise.  They primarily spend most of their time underground in my 2 inch deep substrate.  They usually only arise to the surface of the substrate at night only if the top layer is moister than the bottom layers of the substrate.  To do this, I heavily spray my tank with water around 6 PM, and I usually see them out and about around 9 or 10 PM.  If I don't spray that day, I usually see them crawling under the substrate on the sides of the tank.  I have them in probably a 1 or 2 gallon Kritter Keeper, though I will most likely upgrade once they get much larger.  I try to keep my humidity between 75 and 80.  Mine have 2 live plants in their tank, and although I've heard they only eat decaying leaves (which mine do also) I've additionally seen them munch a little on the base of a plant.  When I was setting up my terrarium for them, I mixed in mainly coconut fiber, with some forest bedding (a rain forest type bark), moss and some calcium powder.  After later inheriting decaying oak leaves, I added them to the top layer of my substrate.  I have a hide in the terrarium, but since they are so small, the hide isn't much use to them... at all.


----------



## spydrhunter1 (Sep 21, 2008)

Mine also eat primarily decaying leaves and wood. However they will eat cukes and other veggies if they are really soft and mushy.


----------



## Learnerlisa (Jul 23, 2018)

Quixtar said:


> They have a relatively slow growth rate and are communal. You could fit a nice number of them in a 20 gal, just as long as they don't seem crowded. Keep temperatures in the low 70s and humidity high ~70%+. They don't eat fruits and vegetables, so leaf mulch is sufficient.


They do eat fruit and cucumber mine love it and tomatos, melon ect


----------

